# tips



## animalhunter (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm new to slingshots and made my own with cheap bands and a tree fork. I want to make a better slingshot any tips on what band or ammo or slingshot grip/handle I should or shouldnt get


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

tip,id change ur location to usa,or whatever country your in,not ur address


----------



## animalhunter (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm stupid Jeremiah


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Okay, If you're interested in making your own.
I'd suggest getting some tools first.

The top 3 I would suggest.

1) A nice knife. A whittling knife would be good, but something like a spyderco would work too(thats what I use)
2) Rasps. You can pick them up at department stores, or a lot cheaper online ( http://www.ebay.com/itm/Silverline-MS104-Rasps-Set-3-Piece-200mm-Woodwork-Rasps-/320943456873?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4ab9b88269 )

( http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AM-TECH-3-PC-RASP-GRIP-FILE-SET-WOOD-FILER-FLAT-ROUND-HALF-ROUND-8-200MM-/111060483685?pt=UK_Hand_Tools_Equipment&hash=item19dbb87e65 )

3) Sandpaper, Sanding blocks are good, but i'm sure you have some sanpaper lying around,

Most people use from around 60grit then slowly climb up to around 200 grit.

some go to 2000...

Depending on your age, I would suggest tubes, as thats my preference.

Looped 2040 Chinese tubes shoot 9.5mm or 3/8" steel balls great.

However, if you prefer flats i'd suggest thera band gold, You may need pliers to attach the bands.

Also you can buy some cheap leather on ebay if you type in "leather scraps" or "leather offcuts"

You will need a few more tools to make your own pouches though.

1) Rotary cutter (this will also cut your bands to the desired length) http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Silverline-45mm-Rotary-Cutter-/190895894856?pt=UK_Hand_Tools_Equipment&hash=item2c72483148

2) Hole punch, No.. Not your regular paper holepunch. You need something that you can have some power with.http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HEAVY-DUTY-HOLE-PUNCH-LEATHER-PLASTIC-CRAFT-PLIER-PUNCHER-LEATHER-BELT-PAPER-/130687033501?pt=UK_Crafts_Leathercraft_LE&hash=item1e6d8de09d

I hope I was a help, and I also hope you dont mind reading all this.

It can be expensive to start, but once you do its damn fun!!
Welcome to the forum and happy shootin' !


----------

